# Static caravan site



## Brocks22 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all
Im a newbie to the site, I have been thinking for a while of having longer holidays to Spain. I'm thinking of a static caravan idea away from the big commercial sites. I once stayed at a site near Faungerola about 20mins from the beach via a nice walk. that would be ideal but cannot remember the name of the place. I believe the bigger sites charge about 3000 euro a year but was hoping the smaller sites would be better. I have the funds in place so just wandering whats out there from the experts. 
Any help appreciated thank you in advance


----------

